# Picture Upload Fails



## Deanna (Feb 15, 2017)

Well, the procedure I used to use no longer works. Does anyone have any idea how to upload a picture into our albums? You'd think it would be simple based upon the process, but it seems to be broken.

In the picture section, I select "Upload Pictures" and then select the file. The JPEG file is well withing the guidelines (<97.7 KB and <600 by 600 Pixels). When I click "Upload Pictures" it returns the message: "Failed to write file. Check disc quotas and permissions for the path: /usr/sites/plantedtank.net/www/htdocs/forums/album/thumb/108/9e537a7acb8c78785cf02a4d36fa3419_108083.jpg"


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Deanna said:


> Well, the procedure I used to use no longer works. Does anyone have any idea how to upload a picture into our albums? You'd think it would be simple based upon the process, but it seems to be broken.
> 
> In the picture section, I select "Upload Pictures" and then select the file. The JPEG file is well withing the guidelines (<97.7 KB and <600 by 600 Pixels). When I click "Upload Pictures" it returns the message: "Failed to write file. Check disc quotas and permissions for the path: /usr/sites/plantedtank.net/www/htdocs/forums/album/thumb/108/9e537a7acb8c78785cf02a4d36fa3419_108083.jpg"



https://www.plantedtank.net/forums/18-plantedtank-help-desk/1276851-unable-upload-images.html


Been a problem for awhile. Wish they could fix it also.


----------

